# Lake Logan



## JRE313 (Dec 20, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## John Hunt (Dec 20, 2014)

That is very nice


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Dec 20, 2014)

If you're going for anything that even approaches realistic, your yellows are _way _overdone. Dial them back a bit and this would be a real nice image.


----------



## Seadawg (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice..


----------



## mohsen.lotfi92 (Dec 22, 2014)

"Vesieh" valley


----------



## dennybeall (Dec 23, 2014)

Pretty spot, nice picture but it doesn't look real. The colors seem too pure and bright.
I'm looking on a laptop screen so would like to be able to see it on a color corrected monitor.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 14, 2015)

Your style of enhanced colors doesn't work for me on this one. I switch between this and The Rings and what a difference.
Make any sense to you?


----------



## Compaq (Jan 16, 2015)

I, for one, like the bright greens. Realism is not necessarily something to aim for. I feel the image is overall too dark, though. As if it is underexposed by a stop, or something.


----------



## Frosty Stones (Jan 16, 2015)

I like it, it looks like a painting or print.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 28, 2015)

Well done on the processing , nice water reflection.

The scene is peaceful and homely looking but to boring at the same time. Not a bad thing though.


----------

